# New Tires Maybe? Need some imput.



## Silver Cruze (Sep 1, 2011)

Alright I have a 2011 Cruze LT. It comes with steel wheels and wheel covers. Kinda partial to that and want to keep them, But,,,,I do want to change out tires. Firestone FR 710 (215/60R16's). I have a set of 4 Dunlop Direzza DZ101 225/55/R16's. Do you think this size 225/55R16 will be a problem on this car. Diameter is only .220 smaller then the factory tires and the width a hair wider. A bit wider is what I am actually looking for! Lets hear your thoughts, Thanks


----------



## strngz0731 (Jan 10, 2012)

i know on my 2012 ls, i have the very same firestones.
(i'm not a huge fan of them, but they do only have 200-ish miles and better rubber can wait a bit...)
i believe the factory steel rims are 16x7, and everything i find shows that a 16x7 wheel will also take your dunlops...

unfortunately, i can't speak to what changing the circumference of the rubber will do - except for throwing your speedometer/odometer off and cutting into your gas mileage. i gotta figure though that doing so will also change the ride and general handling characteristics of the car as well, but not in a necessarily positive way.

good luck with it, though...

rock on!
joe


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Go for it. It'll handle a bit crisper, ride a bit stiffer (nothing wrong with that IMO), and your gas mileage will take a slight hit. Since you already have them, just do it. Save the Firestones just in case you don't like it.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

It would be no problem at all. Besides the better handling you won't even notice the difference as your speedometer will only be .9 mph slow at 60 mph.


----------

